# Yamaha 30hp Nikki Carb Question



## belmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey guys I have a 1987 Yamaha 2 stroke 30hp electric start, the motor runs, but when running gas sputters out of this hole on the lowest carb, I attached a picture of the motor and of one pointing to the hole where the gas comes out! The carbs are Nikki !!

Thanks 
Ben


http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/brookingsanglers/media/image_zpsssmgftku.jpeg.html

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/brookingsanglers/media/image_zpsej13gwoc.jpeg.html


----------



## belmer (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

belmer said:


>


I had a 90 Yamaha squirting gas out of the carb, it was a reed mounting bracket screw jammed, stopping the reed from seating closed. Very dangerous.


----------



## belmer (Sep 23, 2013)

stephenchurch said:


> I had a 90 Yamaha squirting gas out of the carb, it was a reed mounting bracket screw jammed, stopping the reed from seating closed. Very dangerous.


Thanks for the help! I'm going to open it up tonight and see what I have!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I just had a carb overflow like that because of a dirty needle and seat. That hole on your carb is the over flow. I just checked my junk 30hp carbs.


----------



## belmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! I took it apart and cleaned everything as best I could and put it back together, so far so good! Hoping to put it in the water tomorrow and see what happens!!! Thanks for the help!


----------

